# Solved: Getting Bluetooth to work on XP Pro, HP nc6400



## kodger09 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got an HP nc6400 running Windows XP Pro. It's got the HP Integrated Module with 2.0 Bluetooth installed. I've verified that bluetooth is enabled in the BIOS. Whenever I use the My Bluetooth Places, I get an error message 'No local bluetooth device found'. When I look at nearby devices on my Palm, I see my laptop with a name of XXXXXX. I cannot detect any devices from my laptop. I also do not get a bluetooth icon on the taskbar. I've downloaded and re-installed the drivers that HP posts for the integrated wireless module to no avail. I also show that bluetooth is enabled via the HP Wireless Assistant. I'm at a loss. Anyone dealt with this before?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

DO you show bluetooth in the dirver portion? Also ensure your not running 2 bluetooth setups. XP SP2 has integrated bluetooth support and you may well have a conlifct between that and anything HP supplied.


----------



## kodger09 (Apr 6, 2007)

When i look at the driver for the HP Integrated Module is shows a WIDCOMM driver. I'm not sure about the dual setup's, you'll have to elaborate on that. At the current time i do not believe that windows is managing my wireless connections.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well its good it has the Widcomm bluetooth stack this means you don't have the XP SP 2 bluetooth installed. 

When you did the reinstall of the drivers did you first uninstall it all completely?


----------



## kodger09 (Apr 6, 2007)

I didn't uninstall anything. When I ran the setup programs, it had a selection for 'Repair'. I ran the install programs after I realized the problem existed. I saw on the HP forums that this was one fix for a similar issue. This being a work issued machine, I was not certain as to when it had been last updated.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sorry for the late reply i have been busy. I would try doing a fulluninstall of the blutetooth software, rebooting, and doing a full reinstall.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, Bluetooth and 802.11b/g WiFi is managed totally independently. I'm developing applications to use Bluetooth, and they have no direct connection to the networking support.


----------



## kodger09 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, after many hairs were pulled from my head it's working. I ended up uninstalling the Intel PRO software, the HP Wireless Assistant and the HP Integrated Module drivers. After that was done, I downloaded the latest driver/bluetooth management software from the HP site. Installed that and rebooted. Windows then took control of the wireless function, which essentially wiped out my bluetooth. I then installed the latest Intel PRO software from the HP site, rebooted once again and everything started working. It's my guess, that when my company imaged this machine before shipping it out it wiped/corrupted the bluetooth functionality. I've got several VPN programs that conflicted after I got it working, but that's been ironed out as well. Virtual COM ports are a bit of a pain, but it's doable. BTW, HP chat support was anything but helpful. I could have queried my 4 year old son, and he could have provided me as much information. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

I just ran into that. I run windows in a VM on my NC6400 and 6320. I had to install all of the drivers first, install wireless assistant last.

4 hours worth a work just so I could get a bluetooth headset to work / and use it to sync my phone with Outlook.


----------

